# Jade Goody has cancer.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Apparently Jade Goddy has cancer of the cervix.     
I'm not a particular fan of hers, but I do think its very sad such a young woman has this. 

Hoping she gets well soon,

Marie xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

This is just awful news  
I read on another thread that she was in BB India when she heard.
Hope she recovers fully

S x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

My mum had cervical cancer at the young age  of 30 and recovered OK .
I hope jade is OK she must be so worried bless her    for jade poor girl

Kelli


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

That's a shame! ~She has two young sons and is only 27!

Strengthens the arguments for young women to have hpv vaccinations!


----------

